# Will my body still be in ketosis drinking diet coke?



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

quick question guys. just wonderd if my body will still stay in keto if im drinking diet coke?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd avoid diet coke mate, I still believe it knocked me out of ketosis before, plus palumbo recommends against it. Stick to sprite zero mate as that will be much better. I think caffeine is the issue


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

oh right ok. but im using t5 as fat burner and theres caffeine in them


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

b4kun09 said:


> oh right ok. but im using t5 as fat burner and theres caffeine in them


Yeah some caffeine is fine, but I drank over 2 litres of pepsi max one day on keto and it fcuked me right up! Trust me, avoid!


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

oh thanks for that. they also do coke zero. i dont now weather thats the same. i just use it to keep the mouth moist cos of the t5. and constant water can be a **** off


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Check the thread a bit below this mate and you'll see I recommend sticking to the clear diet drinks as opposed to the darker ones.


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

ok thank you mate fat is coming off but maybe will come off better withoput the coke. thanks alot.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

b4kun09 said:


> ok thank you mate fat is coming off but maybe will come off better withoput the coke. thanks alot.


Being in or out of ketosis won't make any difference to how much fat you lose mate; the only reason you wanna be in ketosis is for the benefits such as suppressed appetite, less lethargy etc. You'll lose fat either way.


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

yes but doesnt keto lose the fat quicker and better?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

have couple of cups of green tea instead. dextox da hell out of you lol


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

yea i got green tea here. but il scrap the diet coke and swap it for sprite zero. and try what you said.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

b4kun09 said:


> yes but doesnt keto lose the fat quicker and better?


Not really. Your calorie deficit will determine fat loss. The benefits of keto are no insulin spikes, reduced appetite, increased energy levels, your body using ketones for fuel instead of glucose etc. If you eat 2500cals a day and 50g carbs (hence probs being knocked out of ketosis) you'll lose as much as if eating 10g carbs, you'll just feel worse.


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

i eat about 6 grms of carbs a day. ill switch the coke for zero sprite then aswell. should be ok then. plus my calories are down to 1808


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

You would think 50g of carbs would knock you out but (don't laugh or flame me).....A girl in work with me is on a Lighter Life diet and this is based on the body going into ketosis.

Her diet consists of 50g of carbs a day and she was into ketosis within 3 day's. myself on the other hand on 20g of carbs a day is still waiting for ketosis to kick in on day 4! my 1st week I hit it on the 3rd day, 2nd week was the 5th and this week still waiting! 

Do you think she can hit ketosis on 50g of carbs daily due to the fact that she don't carb up on weekends?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

daisbuys said:


> You would think 50g of carbs would knock you out but (don't laugh or flame me).....A girl in work with me is on a Lighter Life diet and this is based on the body going into ketosis.
> 
> Her diet consists of 50g of carbs a day and she was into ketosis within 3 day's. myself on the other hand on 20g of carbs a day is still waiting for ketosis to kick in on day 4! my 1st week I hit it on the 3rd day, 2nd week was the 5th and this week still waiting!
> 
> Do you think she can hit ketosis on 50g of carbs daily due to the fact that she don't carb up on weekends?


How do you know when you've "hit" ketosis mate?


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Ketostix Al, usual pi5s test just doesn't seem to be regular. Hit it on random days, like last week I showed pinky/purple on the friday, but come Saturday I had to carb up after my total depletion so felt kinda downbeat for that.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

daisbuys said:


> Ketostix Al, usual pi5s test just doesn't seem to be regular. Hit it on random days, like last week I showed pinky/purple on the friday, but come Saturday I had to carb up after my total depletion so felt kinda downbeat for that.


If you're drinking plenty of water the ketostix will show that you are not in ketosis, even if you are, as your urine will be very diluted. Your friend probs doesn't drink as much water as a bber, so she shows up as in ketosis sooner than you. I'd throw them away mate, they're meaningless. If you're taking in under 20g carbs a day for 6 out of 7 days a week then you'll be in ketosis mate


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

Isnt the amount of ketones in the urine down to the efficiency of your body using the ketones with excess meaning your body isnt using all its producing? And im pretty sure if you on calorie deficit with very low carbs( in ketosis) and normal carbs then the low carbs will drop more fat. With eating normal amounts of carbs your body will use this for energy and then move on to dietry protein and muscle protein whereas on low carbs your body will primarily rely on dietry fat and then body fat for energy so surely this means that low carb is more effective at dropping fat and also retaining muscle as it isnt catabolic unlike a normal calorie deficit diet.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

brockles said:


> Isnt the amount of ketones in the urine down to the efficiency of your body using the ketones with excess meaning your body isnt using all its producing? And im pretty sure if you on calorie deficit with very low carbs( in ketosis) and normal carbs then the low carbs will drop more fat. With eating normal amounts of carbs your body will use this for energy and then move on to dietry protein and muscle protein whereas on low carbs your body will primarily rely on dietry fat and then body fat for energy so surely this means that low carb is more effective at dropping fat and also retaining muscle as it isnt catabolic unlike a normal calorie deficit diet.


I'm trying to understand what you're saying. Firstly, yes ketones present in the urine mean that ketones are being excreted by the body; I'm not sure of the implications of that though.

Anyway, all things being equal, a diet with 100g carbs and one with 10g carbs should yield more or less the exact same amount of fat loss. Keto diets are fairly protein-sparing, perhaps more so than a low-carb diet. I recommend you read lyle mcdonald's book for a full understanding


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

and another thing. no point doing a new thread. as for a meal im having 1 yolk 120grms of whites 2 ozs of chicken and slices of low fatcheese. its ok to throw mixed peppers onions and sum garlic cloves in with it aint it?


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

I do the green tea but I know coke do a zero calorie zero caffine version, tastes pretty pland though. Think its a black can.

Im on Keto aswell, I thought that caffine was ok though cause iv been taking it with ephidrine, I must have read it wrong


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

well i use it in t5 but i got told a small amount is fine. but apparently ur not to drink the dark drinks like even coke zero. ive been told just use sprite zero.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

b4kun09 said:


> and another thing. no point doing a new thread. as for a meal im having 1 yolk 120grms of whites 2 ozs of chicken and slices of low fatcheese. its ok to throw mixed peppers onions and sum garlic cloves in with it aint it?


1 yolk and low fat cheese? Dude....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

brockles said:


> Isnt the amount of ketones in the urine down to the efficiency of your body using the ketones with excess meaning your body isnt using all its producing? And im pretty sure if you on calorie deficit with very low carbs( in ketosis) and normal carbs then the low carbs will drop more fat. With eating normal amounts of carbs your body will use this for energy and then move on to dietry protein and muscle protein whereas on low carbs your body will primarily rely on dietry fat and then body fat for energy so surely this means that low carb is more effective at dropping fat and also retaining muscle as it isnt catabolic unlike a normal calorie deficit diet.


The prime advantages of ketogenesis are hormonal adaptations that make a calorie defecit more comfortable - comfortably reduced appetite and level mood, and improvement of insulin sensitivity.

The main reason why people appear to lose extra fat on ketogenic diets, other than the early weight loss due to using up glycogen and drying out, is simple over estimation of calories.

Most people don't realise that when burning fat and in ketosis, the ketones from one gram of fat provide just over 8 kcals (8.3kcals) rather than the 9 kcals they would non ketogenically. 0.7kcals per g might not sound like a huge difference but if eating a few hundred g's a day of fats you can be overestimating your calorie intake by as much as a few hundred calories daily and thus be in a greater calorie defecit than you think you are.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

there are rumours that sweeteners trick the pancreas into secreting insulin

now i dont know if science backs this up or not....but on keto diets i get a hypo after any type of artificial sweetener


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

hey alistttair? is there somthing wrong with the 1 yolk and the cheese? theres 10.2 grms protein and 14.3 grms of fat in 2 slices of ther cheese. is that a problem. you see im looking for do's dont's and tips as this is my 1st competition and my 1st serious diet. so im very grateful from you lot. plus ive knocked the diet coke on the head. and another thing. why is it after the 1 3 to 4 weeks i could feel differences in my ab area. i can feel my abs coming through but all of a sudden the last 2 weeks i dont feel ive changed. yet im still dropping weright?? hmmm.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

maybe your flat


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I was on ECA for most of my keto last year, and it didn't do me much harm.

But I don't want to look like Palumbo

IMO opinion he advises against stims etc because his protein is too high on his version of the diet, and he doesn't carb up for long enough, so gets no anabolism form a good refeed.

Dan Duchaine actually thinks ECA is a good option on his CKD.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

b4kun09 said:


> quick question guys. just wonderd if my body will still stay in keto if im drinking diet coke?


Limit to one can a day.....NO MORE


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

B|GJOE's Pre-Comp Keto Journal coming in 3 days time guys, and I'll be posting as much info as possible about exactly what I am doing. Intend to do first 2-3 weeks without a refeed, first 8 weeks without stims or peds. Should be interesting. Look out, thread starting this sunday evening.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I got into a bad habit last year of necking a 2ltr bottle of zero coke after evening workouts. Still made a success of the diet tho


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> I'd avoid diet coke mate, I still believe it knocked me out of ketosis before, plus palumbo recommends against it. Stick to sprite zero mate as that will be much better. I think caffeine is the issue


iam not sure its caffeine that will only affect cortisol levles and cortisol levles have nothing to do with entering or exiting ketosis, i think its more of a issue with the sweetners used in coke zero, i could be wrong tho iam not trying to say your wrong or that.....



daisbuys said:


> You would think 50g of carbs would knock you out but (don't laugh or flame me).....A girl in work with me is on a Lighter Life diet and this is based on the body going into ketosis.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


 i asume its down to body weight on how fast your body enters ketosis, if you weigh 18 st i would asumme you have more stored glygogen than a 8 st woman therefore it takes longer to use the glygogen so the end resullt will be it takes longer entering ketosis. thats not somit ive read btw just my theory.....



Jimmy said:


> there are rumours that sweeteners trick the pancreas into secreting insulin
> 
> now i dont know if science backs this up or not....but on keto diets i get a hypo after any type of artificial sweetener


 i agree with you tonight lol, on the sweetners thing, even broccli tricks the body into beliving its not in ketosis as it dosnt know the differance form non fibres to fibred carbs, it dosnt take much to fool the body into thinking its not in ketosis......


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> I got into a bad habit last year of necking a 2ltr bottle of zero coke after evening workouts. Still made a success of the diet tho


 i done the palumbo diet last year and drank 2ltrs of pepsi max a day and had no props tbh, i think on keto ppls bodys repsond differant to sweetners ect ect


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

great joe somthing to look at. what about the sprite zero? is that ok?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I think you just have to try and see if you get a negative response or not. I do a lot of things on keto that are not recommended,

1. Stims

2. Diet Drinks

3. Sugar Free Jelly

4. Coconut Oil (MCT's)

5. No Fibre

6. Unclean refeeds

And I got the results, but this does not mean there isn't any validity in what others say, but as normal, everyone has their own ideas.


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

is it fine to have mixed peppers and garlic cloves and onions with my 6ozs of steak? and if i think im stalling as im having225 grms of protein and 135 fats a day. shall which add up to 1808 cals a day. shall i drop the protein to 5oz portions and up my fats to get the calories in?


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

I used to drink loads of pepsi max and still get into and hold Ketosis without any problems, switched to water & Green tea now because i was all bloated and gassy from it,

i also now feel the effects more of ECA,Yohimbe etc without it.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> I got into a bad habit last year of necking a 2ltr bottle of zero coke after evening workouts. Still made a success of the diet tho





B|GJOE said:


> I think you just have to try and see if you get a negative response or not. I do a lot of things on keto that are not recommended,
> 
> 1. Stims
> 
> ...


 when i done the dp diet last year i done all of the above, exept i had fibre and didnt have sugar free jelly, and tbh i was in great shape but after 12 weeks of it id had enough lol, breaking the rules is ok as long as your body deals ok with the things your not suppose to do, a little rule breaking now and again is good lol, were did you buy that sugar free jelly, and what other tricks do you do to make keto easier.....


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

b4kun09 said:


> is it fine to have mixed peppers and garlic cloves and onions with my 6ozs of steak? and if i think im stalling as im having225 grms of protein and 135 fats a day. shall which add up to 1808 cals a day. shall i drop the protein to 5oz portions and up my fats to get the calories in?


I know I have been helping you on PM's but didn't realise that you macros were this far out.

Looks like you are back to front mate.

You should only be having 1g of protein per lb of lean body mass. So if you are say 200lbs, at 10% body fat, you should be on 180 grams of protein. Remainder of your calories should be fat. Total calories should be about 10 to 12 times your total bodyweight. You need to look at this first before making any other adjustments.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

ste247 said:


> when i done the dp diet last year i done all of the above, exept i had fibre and didnt have sugar free jelly, and tbh i was in great shape but after 12 weeks of it id had enough lol, breaking the rules is ok as long as your body deals ok with the things your not suppose to do, a little rule breaking now and again is good lol, were did you buy that sugar free jelly, and what other tricks do you do to make keto easier.....


All the supermarkets do sugar free jelly, you'll find it on the normal jelly shelves. It's got absolutely nothing in it. I think it even scores a zero points on that stupid weight watchers bollox.

You'll have to wait and see until my journal before I give all my secrets away. LOL


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> All the supermarkets do sugar free jelly, you'll find it on the normal jelly shelves. It's got absolutely nothing in it. I think it even scores a zero points on that stupid weight watchers bollox.
> 
> You'll have to wait and see until my journal before I give all my secrets away. LOL


 ha ha ok so when would you eat the jelly inbettween or with meals, iam asking this coz iam thinking of doing the dp diet again at the end of the year as it got me in the shape of my life.......


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Can someone explain the method whereby the body get's tricked out of ketosis by certain falvourings/sweetners? Surely ketosis is a response to the macros of food you eat and is defined by those macros. In other words the foods force a state of ketosis by simply not providing enough carbohydrate.

The only way I could see a diet that's normally low enough carb to be ketogenic not being ketogenic would be if something suddenly forced a massive level of gluconeogenesis and production of new glucose... unless I'm missing something, I don't really see how this could could happen as a response to an artificial sweetner.

In respect of ketosis and caffiene - don't worry, should be no issue if you are in full ketosis. The studies that showed keto being thrown off with caffiene consumption were looking at hormonal responses to a keto diet + caffiene AND sugar... the participants took 50g of glucose at the same time as their caffiene!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't know the science guys. All I know is I ended up necking 2l of pepsi max one day cos there were no carbs in it and I felt myself being what I perceived as instantly knocked out of ketosis (appetite went ridiculous etc) and I also couldn't sleep that night. So I just know from personal experience that diet coke/ pepsi aren't a good idea for me on keto. Also there's been many a debate on rxmuscle about it and the consensus agrees that they're a bad idea.


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

ok joe. shall i adjust my protein and fats then? down my protein by 20 grms a day.and up my fats a little


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> I was on ECA for most of my keto last year, and it didn't do me much harm.
> 
> But I don't want to look like Palumbo


Palumbo used to look awesome mate...


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

well i do feel pretty hungry during the afternoon times. so maybe the diet coke is hitting me out of it?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

ste247 said:


> ha ha ok so when would you eat the jelly inbettween or with meals, iam asking this coz iam thinking of doing the dp diet again at the end of the year as it got me in the shape of my life.......


I just put made a load and put them in the fridge, so when I got hungry i'd just grab one. Usually in the evening after workout and work, when my mind had time to think about how hungry i was.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

b4kun09 said:


> ok joe. shall i adjust my protein and fats then? down my protein by 20 grms a day.and up my fats a little


Can you post up your current bodyweight and bf percentage (even though I know it is 17.5%) and I will tell you what you should be eating. 20g is not a significant reduction. I was only doing about 180-190g a day.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Palumbo used to look awesome mate...


Yeah his condition was tight and vascular, but you are not telling me that distended stomach is from the GH increase from a keto diet.


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

ok joe i weigh 15 stone right now bf is 17.5 but that aint a perfect measurement i did all the measurements how i suppose to have in mm it came up as 119 mm which worked out as 17.5 on 1 site but ive just did it on another site and 119 calculated it as 15.18%


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i cant comment if sweeteners pull one out of ketosis or not....i can only vouch for hypo's from sweetener


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

b4kun09 said:


> ok joe i weigh 15 stone right now bf is 17.5 but that aint a perfect measurement i did all the measurements how i suppose to have in mm it came up as 119 mm which worked out as 17.5 on 1 site but ive just did it on another site and 119 calculated it as 15.18%


Right then, well take an average 16.5%

15 stone is 210 lbs.

210lbs x 16.5% is 34.65lbs

210lbs - 34.65lbs is 175.35

So your protein needs to be 175grams per day.

Your total bodyweight is 210 multiply this by 11 and you get 2310

175 x 4 is 700 Calories per day as protein.

2310 - 700 = 1610

Allow for 30g of carbs per day or 120 calories this is now 1490.

1490 divided by 9 is 165.33

So here is your macro breakdown:

175g Protein

30g Carbs

165g Fat

This is what you should be eating. Your previous macros were too low total, too high protein, and too low fat.

Make the necessary adjustments to hit this target!


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Palumbo used to look awesome mate...


 correct his conditioning was allways spot on, the only reason he never turned pro was due to the fact he symatry issues that were genetic and couldnt be helped, not that he is botherd now he is one of the best prep coaches in the world imo.



B|GJOE said:


> I just put made a load and put them in the fridge, so when I got hungry i'd just grab one. Usually in the evening after workout and work, when my mind had time to think about how hungry i was.


 cheers, so what kind of keto diet do you follow to prep....


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

ste247 said:


> cheers, so what kind of keto diet do you follow to prep....


I use CKD pretty much to Lyles book, making constant adjustments here and there as I go.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> i cant comment if sweeteners pull one out of ketosis or not....i can only vouch for hypo's from sweetener


 some do maltoderxtrin dose iam 99% sure, its a food additive(sweetener used in stuff like splenda......and some soft drinks ect......


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

ste247 said:


> some do maltoderxtrin dose iam 99% sure, its a food additive(sweetener used in stuff like splenda......and some soft drinks ect......


Maltodextrin is often used a filler. Not very sweet though.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> I use CKD pretty much to Lyles book, making constant adjustments here and there as I go.


 ill have to get that book ive spoken to lyle once or twice on another board, so do you just have carbs post work out, sorry for all the questions iam just trying to find some stuff out that i can maybe use in the future cheers....


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

eh?

i dont follow

do you mean malto is in sweetener?

or do you mean malto pulls you out of ketosis?

if the latter then i would understand it doing this

anyhow

i wasnt speaking of splenda as much as aspartame etc


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

ok jo so do i really need the 30 grms of carbs a day. plus can i use that 30 grms of carbs in 1 hit?


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> eh?
> 
> i dont follow
> 
> ...


 no i meant malto can pull you out of ketosis, i knew it was a additive used in stuff like diet drinks ( as disscused above) and splenda and stuff like that, so because its mainly used in sweet products i assumed it was a sweetner, but joe corrected me......its used as a filler, its even in green tea so if your on keto check the lable


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

b4kun09 said:


> ok jo so do i really need the 30 grms of carbs a day. plus can i use that 30 grms of carbs in 1 hit?


Don't eat them in 1 hit!!

When I said allow for 30g of carbs, this will mainly be incidental carbs, like the ones you get in your protein powder, or in nuts etc. Don't purposely go out of your way to get 30g in, this is just an allowance.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

ste247 said:


> ill have to get that book ive spoken to lyle once or twice on another board, so do you just have carbs post work out, sorry for all the questions iam just trying to find some stuff out that i can maybe use in the future cheers....


No, CKD is what DP Keto is, just he modified it a bit and took credit for what many others had advocated before him.

Basically this is what I do.

Diet

Sat Afternoon - Fri Friday Evening, keto, 1g pro per lb of lbm, rest fats up to 12 x bodyweight

Fri Eve to Sat Noon, Carb up

Cardio

Sun PWO

Mon AM and PM PWO

Tue AM and PM

Wed AM and PM

Thu AM and PM

Fri AM

Resistance Training

Sunday AM

Monday PM

Depletion Workout

Friday PM


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

ste247 said:


> no i meant malto can pull you out of ketosis, i knew it was a additive used in stuff like diet drinks ( as disscused above) and splenda and stuff like that, so because its mainly used in sweet products i assumed it was a sweetner, but joe corrected me......its used as a filler, its even in green tea so if your on keto check the lable


gotcha


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Don't eat them in 1 hit!!
> 
> When I said allow for 30g of carbs, this will mainly be incidental carbs, like the ones you get in your protein powder, or in nuts etc. Don't purposely go out of your way to get 30g in, this is just an allowance.


I, and I assume you, Joe, would recommend keeping the carbs as low as possible during the week. 30g is the absolute maximum! I try and stay below 10g


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> I, and I assume you, Joe, would recommend keeping the carbs as low as possible during the week. 30g is the absolute maximum! I try and stay below 10g


Yep, no carbs for me, only the ones I cant avoid. I normally end up below 10 too. No point doing things by half


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Yep, no carbs for me, only the ones I cant avoid. I normally end up below 10 too. No point doing things by half


Absolutely! Much better for my piece of mind if the carbs are as close to zero as possible on keto days and the fats are as close to zero as possible on refeeds. 1500g carbs, 40g fat FTW :thumb:


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

so whats the max dextrose you can use in your pwo drink?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

BIG-UNC said:


> so whats the max dextrose you can use in your pwo drink?


Well...none if you wanna stay in ketosis :confused1:


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Well...none if you wanna stay in ketosis :confused1:


 cant you have 30g of carbs after weights and stay in ketosis? or is he on about having carbs before training.....


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> No, CKD is what DP Keto is, just he modified it a bit and took credit for what many others had advocated before him.
> 
> Basically this is what I do.
> 
> ...


 i allways get ckd and tkd mixed up sorry, i allways do my cardio split into two the same as you i find i works better that way, ive never done reistance training tho i maight give it a bash and see how it goes, one thing i can say when i done my dp style diet lasy year i was stage ready in 8 weeks i came in super fast and maintained most of my muscle, so this is the route i will take for the finals in oct should i qualify lol.....


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

By resistance training I just meant weights.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> By resistance training I just meant weights.


 sorry on the tread mill its got a resistance setting on it and i though you meant that lol, bloody hell as well as melting fat this diet is melting brain cells too he he


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

ste247 said:


> cant you have 30g of carbs after weights and stay in ketosis? or is he on about having carbs before training.....


Mate carbohydrates are 100% anti-ketogenic! What do you think necking 30g of pure glucose is going to do? It'd knock you out for a while; not too long, but it'd certainly knock you out. If you did this it would be a tkd.


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

on my carb load day just before i train early morning ill have 400ml of apple juice to give the system a kick. then straight after training ill chuck 400ml of pineapple juice and 50grms of dextrose powder in my shake. like a bomb going off in my muscles.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Mate carbohydrates are 100% anti-ketogenic! What do you think necking 30g of pure glucose is going to do? It'd knock you out for a while; not too long, but it'd certainly knock you out. If you did this it would be a tkd.


 i know all about carbs being 100% anti ketogenic, but i was allways told that injesting 30 carbs after weight training would basicly just refill glygogen stores and there for you will stay in ketosis, i know that would be tkd if you done this..........


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

ste247 said:


> i know all about carbs being 100% anti ketogenic, but i was allways told that injesting 30 carbs after weight training would basicly just refill glygogen stores and there for you will stay in ketosis, i know that would be tkd if you done this..........


Yeah it'd just be a TKD (or variation of), which is fine if you'd rather diet that way, but you'd probs be knocked out of ketosis for at least half an hour (not that that's a bit deal). If you were wanting to fully deplete in preparation for a carb load it wouldn't be the best idea though


----------

